# Mike & Molly 5/20 "windy City"



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

This episode will be rescheduled due to the events in Oklahoma. It dealt with a tornado hitting Chicago. So far no word on when it will be shown ( it is the season finale). A repeat will be shown tonight.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Are any other shows affected by the live coverage?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> This episode will be rescheduled due to the events in Oklahoma. It dealt with a tornado hitting Chicago. So far no word on when it will be shown ( it is the season finale). A repeat will be shown tonight.


All CBS has said is that it will be shown at an appropriate date.

I'm sure there is nothing bad in the episode. Just bad timing.


----------



## sbelmont (Jul 5, 2004)

This episode will air on Thursday May 30 at 8:30 Eastern and Pacific.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the heads-up. Guide still shows 2.5Men. I'll keep checking until it updates, and manually set it. I'm guessing the 28 day rule will prevent it from recording.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I thank you too, SBelmont. I've been looking forward to the season finale episode.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. Guide still shows 2.5Men. I'll keep checking until it updates, and manually set it. I'm guessing the 28 day rule will prevent it from recording.


Just showed up on my directv dvr as a new and, therefore, automatically recorded program. Also fios guide.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Shows as new and SP got it


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just checked my Tivo guide and, since the last time I checked, it has updated the info and scheduled itself. Yay!


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

yep, this Thursday.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Originally Windy City was set to record but today I had to force a recording. So if you have your SP set to New only check to see if you have this set to record.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> Originally Windy City was set to record but today I had to force a recording. So if you have your SP set to New only check to see if you have this set to record.


Hmm, it was set as of last night. I'll check again tonight and see if it has mysteriously *poofed*.

Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

That's odd. I just checked mine and it's still showing as 'new' and is still scheduled to record. Maybe I'll check it again this evening to make sure nothig changes. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ugh! Somehow or other the network (or at least the local affiliate) ran it behind and I missed the ending. I've never had to pad network shows. Hope nothing good happened at the very end.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Mine recorded ok. Noticed it didn't actually start till almost the 2 minute mark, and knew I was going to lose something at the end. It ended when Mike was on phone with his mom.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Ugh! Somehow or other the network (or at least the local affiliate) ran it behind and I missed the ending. I've never had to pad network shows. Hope nothing good happened at the very end.


Same here.:down:

I'm very aware of which shows and which networks need padding. With a 4-tuner Elite, I'm not shy about padding when needed. CBS sitcoms never need padding; they are 100% on schedule, and I can't recall the last time one spilled over the :00 or :30 mark.*

Until M&M last night. My recording was also chopped. I assume CBS screwed up, since we both had it happen.

I have DirecTV at our weekend place, and it soft-pads automatically, so I'll catch the end there.


* doesn't include "next week on..." or coming attractions. I don't care about those, never watch them, and if they spill, so be it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I just checked the Tivo guide and it looks like they are airing reruns on Monday nights (in their usual slot) so maybe the season finale will come around again within the next couple of months.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mine screwed up on two providers so I had to resort to other means to see the show.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

astrohip said:


> I have DirecTV at our weekend place, and it soft-pads automatically, so I'll catch the end there.


Whatever trick TiVo used to make sure this episode recorded, even though it had already "aired", DirecTV didn't do. Didn't record.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Whatever trick TiVo used to make sure this episode recorded, even though it had already "aired", DirecTV didn't do. Didn't record.


TiVo didn't do it either... mine didn't pick it up and I hadn't bothered to check because of the earlier posts in this thread that it would. Off to the other means...


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Has this episode aired yet? Some posts indicate it did if so what date, all I've gotten since are reruns maybe I have it under a different description.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

cannonz said:


> Has this episode aired yet? Some posts indicate it did if so what date, all I've gotten since are reruns maybe I have it under a different description.


As mentioned in post #4, it aired on May 30, but not all TiVos got updated guide data, so you may not have gotten it recorded at all. It aired in the 2.5 Men slot that week.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

laria said:


> As mentioned in post #4, it aired on May 30, but not all TiVos got updated guide data, so you may not have gotten it recorded at all. It aired in the 2.5 Men slot that week.


Thanks, I have been manually adding every time it aired either missed it somehow or guide didn't change in time for it.


----------

